# Rain chamber



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All!
I never did it before so when i knew I'm going to build new viv I decided to do few pics to be able to see progress from idea in my head to the latest look.
Hope you enjoy... to be continued...


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Little update on the build.
Last pic is when viv is cleaned and waterfall is on.
I'm going to test LED tile on it and I shall see if they "any good" for plants
Enjoy


----------



## 16549 (Feb 29, 2012)

hope there's more to come cant wait to see the final outcome


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

I think this is going to be good..when adding moss to the trunk its going to look great.


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

tagging along.... cant wait to see more


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh this is great! I'll be building a rain chamber soon, too. After seeing your build, the bar has been set high!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi There...
As I have a group of Red Eyes ordered for this viv already I decided to push a little bit and spent a few hours yesterday night to move forward with my Rain Chamber project...

Mosses spores

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Magic mix

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Some of the plants..

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr



Hidding last white patches...my Lady in "Let's do it" pose : )

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Applying moss mixture


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr



Last pic with mosses mix on but without plants in yet...

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
to be continued...


----------



## ghostsword (Sep 2, 2011)

The plants on the socks, what sort of substrate you using.?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a mixture of Clay,yogurt,Amazonia soil,mosses,peat and...... hope


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

I never thought a "simple" rain chamber could be made to look so beautiful, as well as natural. Good work so far. I am for one impressed!


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

pięknie wygląda !


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

nice. Eventually I would like to get some Red Eyes and will be using this as an inspiration for their tank


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

We sacrificed few nights to finish my fav project on the moment..


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Where are you located by the way? (I'm guessing Europe or South America?? -- Europe because of the style of your tank)

In a word: AWESOME. 

In another: WOWWWWWWWWW.

In some more: I WANT!!!! 

My tree frogs are jealous and they aren't even breeding, hehe.....very well done, Good Sir! Which species is testing it out first??


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words.
And yes I'm in Europe in London.;
I'm going to put in there Red eye tree frogs from two separated blood lines..

tbc...


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

that is very impressive thanks for photos


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

For a first time we feel that this project is almost finished...almost there...




















































When the sun goes down...


----------



## MX83Drifter (Feb 13, 2012)

dude the frogs look awesome.... all i can say. haha and the tanks not to shabby either.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Heck yeah, I LOVE red eyes! Great looking tree frogs! They're going to love that tank!!!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Any updates on ths?


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd love to see some updates as well. I'm just getting underway on an upgrade to my Red eyed tank using the extra tall exo and this tank is certainly an inspiration.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I saw only now your last beautiful creation. What plant is in the foreground, at the top? What lighting are you using? Where do you get the Kyoto moss?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just google Kyoto moss spores..


----------

